# hi ya all again!!!



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

hi again

like I said last time, before my not so wonderful hubby decided it would be really funny to ban me and get rid of my thread, :angry: (he is still laughing)

I have joined up with the hope of improving my diet and training techniques...

and gaining advice from those oh so wiser than myself......

I try to train at least 4 times a week, aim for 5 but have small kiddies so not always possible.....

each session I do 30 min cardio, 15 min ab work, and then weights for ethier tris, back, chest, etc, I try to train a different part each day.....

I am noticing real results with my gym work, but I know that they could be greatly improved with a better and more structured diet,

thanks for all the support and welcomes that were on my previous thread, :thumb:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Come on, it was funny.........


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that your Mrs Rob?

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

On another note, I've tried advising her on meals, training etc, but really thought it would be best if one of the girls on here advised her, as when it comes to training wioth me it's heavy, heavy, heavy. But Claire is actually looking to just tone up, not put any size on....She does diet well but for some reason thinks less food is better than small meals. I've tried to educate her, hell I even locked her in the garden shed for 4 hours mto get my point across but had to let her out when dinner needed cooking....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

GHS said:


> Is that your Mrs Rob?
> 
> GHS


yes mate......been married 7 years this year....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah I'm guessing so.

She has more reps than me and only 1 post! I'm doing something wrong .... haha


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> yes mate......been married 7 years this year....


 Congrats mate :thumb:

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Goose said:


> yeah I'm guessing so.
> 
> She has more reps than me and only 1 post! I'm doing something wrong .... haha


Well that's because she had another thread up and got repped lots for it, but I banned her thinking it would be funny, (which it was watching her trying to log on, I was wetting myself laughing) but I accidentaly deleted her thread also.......so she had to start it again


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Well that's because she had another thread up and got repped lots for it, but I banned her thinking it would be funny, (which it was watching her trying to log on, I was wetting myself laughing) but I accidentaly deleted her thread also.......so she had to start it again


OOO oops! No dinner for you then tonight im guessing?! hha

Thanks for the reps.. How come yous shoot mine up loads?? Is it because you have special powers?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Well that's because she had another thread up and got repped lots for it, but I banned her thinking it would be funny, (which it was watching her trying to log on, I was wetting myself laughing) but I accidentaly deleted her thread also.......so she had to start it again


 You mean you repped her, after she never gave serious training/nutrition/AAS advice?

I am shocked.............You should be ashamed :whistling: 

GHS


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> On another note, I've tried advising her on meals, training etc, but really thought it would be best if one of the girls on here advised her, as when it comes to training wioth me it's heavy, heavy, heavy. But Claire is actually looking to just tone up, not put any size on....She does diet well but for some reason thinks less food is better than small meals. I've tried to educate her, hell I even locked her in the garden shed for 4 hours mto get my point across but had to let her out when dinner needed cooking....


Should slap your legs!!!! And that's me and Lin out cos we're all about the heavy weights too BUT to 'tone' *spit* up, the weights should still be pretty taxing, I mean, the Figure girls don't exactly ponce around doing endless leg lifts with 1lb ankle weights and tricep kickbacks, do they? DO THEY??? :confused1: :confused1: 

Food is pretty simple I'd have thought (not that dieting is my strong point)

Eat every 3 hours, basically little and often is better than once or twice a day, protein and carbs at each meal, to start with. If you must eat sugary crap, do it immediately post workout etc etc etc....sure someone more qualified than I can expand on it.... :laugh:

Ah, and just in case he didn't put it bluntly enough...

EATING LESS FOOD WILL MAKE YOU FAT!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ahaaaa, the Chocoholic returns!

i did wonder where the other thread had gone


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Robsta said:


> yes mate......been married 7 years this year....


She deserves a fcuking medal :tongue:

Welcome to the site Mrs Robsta!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Should slap your legs!!!! And that's me and Lin out cos we're all about the heavy weights too BUT to 'tone' *spit* up, the weights should still be pretty taxing, I mean, the Figure girls don't exactly ponce around doing endless leg lifts with 1lb ankle weights and tricep kickbacks, do they? DO THEY??? :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Food is pretty simple I'd have thought (not that dieting is my strong point)
> 
> ...


thanks for the info beklet, I do train as heavy as I can which I doubt isnt in the league of most on here!!!! but at least I try,

I push myself and I know that if the parts aches the next day then I did alright.....

like I said before though a better diet will help me see better results...

I am not that bad with the sugar, I find its days when I know I cant get to the gym that I tend to binge, bring on the white bread:thumb:

else in the week I wont touch chocolate etc, just think about a lot....


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Well that's because she had another thread up and got repped lots for it, but I banned her thinking it would be funny, (which it was watching her trying to log on, I was wetting myself laughing) but I accidentaly deleted her thread also.......so she had to start it again


ever the comic arn't we dear, you just wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome mrs robsta:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> As regards to the sweet tooth and binges I found Chromium supplements helped a great deal they help balance out your blood sugar levels and reduce sugar cravings, hence the reason you should eat regular meals 5/6 throughout the day rather than 2/3 big ones. Carbs, protein and veg in 4 out of the 6 meals
> 
> *Chromium will indeed help with sugar cravings...as will amino acids, specifically glutamine, believe it or not - used to take glutamine tablets between meals and they helped a lot*
> 
> White bread is made from re-fined flour with very few nutrients, you might as well chomp on lard *but you can't make a decent bacon butty out of lard lol.. *this supplies sugar to your system which in turn releases insulin, insulin plays a big part in storing fat so the more insulin released.....


Heathen woman!!! Of course you can - you fry the bacon in it then when you've done, dip the bread to make sure you've got the crispy bits....er.....hang on.....lol :blush:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Lin said:


> As regards to the sweet tooth and binges I found Chromium supplements helped a great deal they help balance out your blood sugar levels and reduce sugar cravings, hence the reason you should eat regular meals 5/6 throughout the day rather than 2/3 big ones. Carbs, protein and veg in 4 out of the 6 meals
> 
> White bread is made from re-fined flour with very few nutrients, you might as well chomp on lard but you can't make a decent bacon butty out of lard lol.. this supplies sugar to your system which in turn releases insulin, insulin plays a big part in storing fat so the more insulin released.....
> 
> If you think of your body as a fire and to keep the fire burning you need to keep re-fuelling it at regular intervals, if you throw a lot of fuel (food) onto it you get a sudden rush then nothing. ....if you don't have a lot to loose it may be too much doing cardio 4x a wk with you having small kids I'm sure they'll run you ragged anyway :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Heathen woman!!! Of course you can - you fry the bacon in it then when you've done, dip the bread to make sure you've got the crispy bits....er.....hang on.....lol :blush:


this made me laugh as it sounds like something I cooked rob this morning for breakfast...........

along with the sausages, black pudding, etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

welcome back! Nice to see everyman and his partner on here! Mite have to get the wife to jump on the bandwagon i think!

Hope u get to stay around a bit more!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for that gymbabe.....

my main area that I am concentrating on at the mo, is my abs, as that is my main problem area that I want to tighten up, (kiddies did not do me any favours) but am getting there slowly but surely, and as I see results it make me push harder...

I currently do sit ups and lean backs with 5kg medicine or plate on my chest, side bends with 10kg bumbell and roll outs which I am finding hard....

any suggestions on other things that I can do to help firm up would be extremly gratefully received

thanks again for all the warm welcomes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the main issue most women have with diets and the reason they do not acheive that toned look even though they are not holding much fat is because they don't eat enough protein in their diets along with inconsistancy in meal times....

what is your current daily diet?

i am suprised Rob did not ask me to look at your diet ages ago i would of been happy to do it


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GYMBABE said:


> i think you deserve a sheriffs badge straight away
> 
> Zoe


Sheriffs Badge, more like a Sainthood:laugh:

Welcome Mrs R:thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> the main issue most women have with diets and the reason they do not acheive that toned look even though they are not holding much fat is because they don't eat enough protein in their diets along with inconsistancy in meal times....
> 
> what is your current daily diet?
> 
> i am suprised Rob did not ask me to look at your diet ages ago i would of been happy to do it


ha ha ha you cunny funt you.....been waiting forever and a week for you to not be so "busy"....

or stuffing your face with KFC...


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

GYMBABE said:


> i have a 2.5 year old so i know what you mean but i was v lucky as my abs are genetically good - just wish everything else was
> 
> What is your diet like - if you dont want to post it you can pm it to me and i will give you some feedback.
> 
> I train predominnantly women in my gym so i know a little bit about female training and their problem areas


thanks so much for the help, I wanted to post my diet the other day but my daughter was sent home sick from school so have been a tad busy....

what I aim to eat in a day is;

porridge

then gym at 10:30

protein shake at 12:15

grilled chicken (about 1 breast of) salad and a wholemeal pitta bread at about 2pm

then chicken and salad again at 5pm

I swap the chicken for mackeral about three times a week, also sometimes I would have broccoli and green beans instead of the salad....

this is what I aim to eat however....... what I have actually eaten over two days is more like

bowl of kellogs special k, 2 protein shakes and 20 bits of chewing gum:sad:

this wasnt intentional, and in all honesty I didnt really take note of how much I dont eat until I thought about writing it down.....its not until all the kids are in bed and have done all the usual picking toys up that I sit down and realise that I have missed meals and to be honest then the thought of cooking and tidying up for myself, I would rather just go to bed....

better organisation needed me thinks

so feel a bit disheartened as I try so hard in the gym, but I understand that its pointless if I dont eat the right foods.....

how is the diet that I aim to eat though, (if anyone dosnt mind)

if I stuck to that would that be enough of the right foods for me to see better results?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Mrs Robsta!

I think we should start a UK-M wives club! LOL! :thumb:

(My other half is Ironheadcase)

I know what you mean about the abs, after 3 kiddies mine take a lot more work than anything else...stick with it girl! Once you get the diet right everything will improve considerably! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for that, there is hope for me then, lol

the problem I have found is after losing whatever weight I had left, I need to tighten up the area, it is improving a lot since I added more ab work, to my routine especially with including weights......

just need to keep at it :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

clairey.h said:


> thanks for that, there is hope for me then, lol
> 
> the problem I have found is after losing whatever weight I had left, I need to tighten up the area, it is improving a lot since I added more ab work, to my routine especially with including weights......
> 
> just need to keep at it :thumb:


I'm sure you know this, but you can't spot reduce fat or water, ie you need to train the whole body to get ab definition, although training them will help too.

You should hook up with Beklet and get her to show you some suitable weights exercises as I think she trains where Robsta does.

I'm sure basic compounds would suit you.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

her training is fine imo.....she just needs to stick to her diet and get an improved one as she doesn't really like the food that I eat...Also she doesn't train at my gym.....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

So she is the one who said "Stop Rob before you get 5 years"? I can see that.

she's sure a little thing for trying to keep you inline Rob.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah she is tiny......but she also knows how to calm me down when in a rage....I can honestly say in 6 nearly 7 years of marriage we've never had a fullblown argument.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol.....she could tell much more stories that I've simply forgotten about.....But find myself laughing when she reminds me of them....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> yeah she is tiny......but she also knows how to calm me down when in a rage....I can honestly say in 6 nearly 7 years of marriage we've never had a fullblown argument.....


 Awwww ya big softy :thumb:

I'm the same mate, my Mrs is 5ft and I'm 6ft2 :lol: I'm head over heels.

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol.....She's an inch shorter than me and I'm 5'5"....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol.....She's an inch shorter than me and I'm 5'5"....


WHAT, your shorter than me????? :confused1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol.....She's an inch shorter than me and I'm 5'5"....


 You forgot to mention your 3ft wide though mate :lol:

GHS


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Robsta said:


> yes mate......been married 7 years this year....


looking forward to how she feels about these stories we've been hearing!

lol

Did these bastards deserve it then Mrs Robsta?


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> lol.....She's an inch shorter than me and I'm 5'5"....


for the record I am 5'5, and yes an inch does matter:wink:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Patch said:


> looking forward to how she feels about these stories we've been hearing!
> 
> lol
> 
> Did these bastards deserve it then Mrs Robsta?


he is who he is, in fact he has calmed down no end since we had kids....

but I knew how he was before I married him, in fact when we ran a pub the only time the police came was to arrest him, they would just walk in in the middle of lunch time, Id be like, 'Ill go and get him then'

or they would be storming the pub at 4 in the morning, threatening to pepper spray me for asking why there are here........usually though he would spend the night in the cells, sleeping like a baby,

I would worry myself silly and within a couple of days all charges would be dropped..........(wonder why)

been there sooooo many times now though its just run of the mill.....

even when I am ****ed off at something he has done, he will just give a cheeky smile and all seems to be forgiven.......then the words will come 'they did deserve though'


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> You should hook up with Beklet and get her to show you some suitable weights exercises as I think she trains where Robsta does.
> 
> I'm sure basic compounds would suit you.


I rarely train abs.........can never be bothered *awaits flaming* 

As for your diet.......

Meal times don't seem very consistent - 3 hours between some meals, 5ish between others - aim to eat every 3 hours - 5 or 6 times a day.

You're also not eating enough - no fats that I can see, apart from the fish, and no protein with breakfast - try adding protein powder to your porridge


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I rarely train abs.........can never be bothered *awaits flaming*
> 
> As for your diet.......
> 
> ...


thanks for the look over of my diet 

as I said before that is my main problem area, what would you recommend for good fats? I cant stand fish but I know its good for me, hence why I eat the mackeral (its about the only one I can stomach)

also I dont eat past 5 pm should I be doing this? I had this theory it was best not to eat to late in the day, however now I think about this I dont know where it came from, just something I thought up in my wierd and wonderful head I suppose!!!!

have just trained legs, so feeling a bit wobbly right now, I can only ever do them on a friday as I walk like a complete [email protected] for the rest of the weekend :lol:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL you won't be riding the hoss this weekend then?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

With regards to your fats question, I take CNPs Pro Lipid for my EFA's


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site Mrs Robsta. You have my respect already putting up with that handful you married too. His stories do keep us well entertained.

Hope you achieve yours goal. I'm trying to get my gf to see the light in eating more protein and eating more smaller meals more often. Takes time adjusting ones way of thinking.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs Robsta - can you tell us what really happens in Rob's stories...? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mate, Gods honest truth, every thing I put up is true, swear on my kiddies.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Plus she was there for most of them so can probably ass stuff I've missed....I think the night me and her got together I had 30 pikeys storm the pub and put a gun to my head.....must have excited her or something as we've been together since......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Mate, Gods honest truth, every thing I put up is true, swear on my kiddies.....


 :innocent:

:thumb:

We want to hear the stories you don't tell us though Rob... :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Plus she was there for most of them so can probably ass stuff I've missed....I think the night me and her got together I had 30 pikeys storm the pub and put a gun to my head.....must have excited her or something as we've been together since......


Have you told us that one before? I don't remember that one?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's in one thread somewhere, I remember writing it.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tall said:


> :innocent:
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> We want to hear the stories you don't tell us though Rob... :lol:


lol There are a few, it's just getting the energy and being bothered to write them down....I'm sure the wife will take great pleasure in telling you the time I tried to oveertake a car and it blocked me off by swerving in front of me, so chased it down, got out to punch their face in...there were 4 in the car but I was fcuking fuming......I'll let her finish


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> It's in one thread somewhere, I remember writing it.......


Theres a brief mention of you getting smashed in the mouth on the door with the butt on dutch's chiquitos thread


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> lol There are a few, it's just getting the energy and being bothered to write them down....I'm sure the wife will take great pleasure in telling you the time I tried to oveertake a car and it blocked me off by swerving in front of me, so chased it down, got out to punch their face in...there were 4 in the car but I was fcuking fuming......I'll let her finish


Lol.

Bump for Mrs Rob :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah, but the whole story is somehwere......for sure...


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Plus she was there for most of them so can probably ass stuff I've missed....I think the night me and her got together I had 30 pikeys storm the pub and put a gun to my head.....must have excited her or something as we've been together since......


we had been together for a couple of months when that happened,

I had gone and got a job in the pub where he did the doors,

on purpose mind, fancied the ass off him, all I had to do was smile in his direction and the rest is history........ :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> lol There are a few, it's just getting the energy and being bothered to write them down....I'm sure the wife will take great pleasure in telling you the time I tried to oveertake a car and it blocked me off by swerving in front of me, so chased it down, got out to punch their face in...there were 4 in the car but I was fcuking fuming......I'll let her finish


this is my favourite one......after driving at top speed, shouting and calling the driver words that a lady wont repeat cause it wouldnt let him over take,

the car infront pulls over, he jumps out shouting right you fcukers, fist pulled back. and out steps 4 *coppers* from the car in front....(I didnt know if I should laugh or cry!!!!)

'so sir what was your next move'

I was cringing in the passenger seat,

but he argued his way out of it though:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (still to this day not quite sure how)


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Welcome to the site Mrs Robsta. You have my respect already putting up with that handful you married too. His stories do keep us well entertained.
> 
> Hope you achieve yours goal. I'm trying to get my gf to see the light in eating more protein and eating more smaller meals more often. Takes time adjusting ones way of thinking.


thanks for that, I am the worlds worst for diet, I think less food is more, but trying to tackle that thanks to a diet from paul :thumb:

we have been together for over 9years, so what I dont know now, isnt worth knowing, I do laugh at his antics, generally though with hindsight...........

lifes a tad calmer though since we stopped runing pubs,


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

clairey.h said:


> this is my favourite one......after driving at top speed, shouting and calling the driver words that a lady wont repeat cause it wouldnt let him over take,
> 
> the car infront pulls over, he jumps out shouting right you fcukers, fist pulled back. and out steps 4 *coppers* from the car in front....(I didnt know if I should laugh or cry!!!!)
> 
> ...


The fact was, he should have let me overtake, not pull out to stop me, so when the copper said "oh, and what wass your next move going to be sir",

I said, "rip your fcuking head off you cnut"...they threatened to arrest me, which tbh I'm surprised they didn't as I gave some proper sh!t to him, but every time he went on to arrest me I was like"come on then, let's go down the station and see what your gov'nor thinks to the mobile phone video of you swerving out at 120mph stopping me overtaking you"....

Dangerous driving charge minimum, loss of carreer....so he said"I'll just give you a warning"....I said "you can shove it up your ass you cnut"....got back in the car, overtook him and carried on.....

Thing was though, when I stopped got out the car and 4 coppers all got out the car together in full shiny badge uniform etc, Claire says, "The look on your face was priceless"....

always peeing her pants laughing at that.....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome back Clairey:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Did she go somewhere then???? :confused1:


----------

